# Sliming the Mitzi(Can I say that on here?)



## rckozma (Aug 31, 2007)

Wait, you mean J caught some fish????


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Good job guys!!! good luck on the AC...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Wait, you mean J caught some fish????


I gots mad fishin' skillz. The fish just don't know it.


Been watching my wife catch em.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

What Mitzi did you get?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> What Mitzi did you get?


It's the 16 with a 50 Yammy. So far so good with it. It was a little tempermental starting, but all is well.

Jason and I saw boo-coo fish for the couple hours we were out. Just couldn't get them to eat. As you can see from one of the pics, we were even chunkin mullet. It appeared as though the bite was picking up as we left, but Jason had AC issues and I wanted to hit Bass Pro for a couple of things. That place is just cool.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Where are the pictures of the boat? How did it draft?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Where are the pictures of the boat? How did it draft?


I work on the pics of the bote tomorrow. I am still feeling the boat out. Not gonna push things yet. 

There were two things that stuck out immediately. It poles very well and is very quiet. I think we poled in as skinny as 10-12" today.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> There were two things that stuck out immediately. It poles very well and is very quiet.


X2. We got up close and personal with quite a few fish today. Tight boat.


----------

